# Al Reef to Abu Dhabi Downtown



## Expat5928 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hello,

Could anyone please tell me roughly how long it would take getting from Al Reef to Abu Dhabi Downtown via Saadiyat Bridge both in and out of rush hour?

Thank you


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Roughly 30 minutes - last few km will be the busiest bit.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Expat5928 (Dec 18, 2015)

Ok that's great, I hve read conflicting things on here that state up to an hour and 15. Thanks very much


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Depends on time of day and your actual final destination.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Expat5928 (Dec 18, 2015)

This may seem a silly question but what is the typical rush hour times over there? Thanks again


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Expat5928 said:


> This may seem a silly question but what is the typical rush hour times over there? Thanks again


Hi,
Mornings are 6.30 to around 9.00 am.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Expat5928 (Dec 18, 2015)

Great thanks


----------

